# Wolf Hybrid! Help!!!



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All,

My sister (who's heart is much bigger than her brain) bought a wolf hybrid pup 2 months ago. We just found out about this after she and her roommate were kicked out of the house she was living in. Now, they have no where to go, and they don't know what to do with their animals. We agreed to take in the hybrid pup - Juno, for a couple of days, but I cannot in good conscience give this animal back to her. I believe she has a high percentage of wolf. She DOES NOT act like a dog in any way. She is EXTREMELY timid and skittish. I have earned her trust in the past 24 hours and she will show me affection, but she still will not let my mom or boyfriend near her and she's been with them for the past 24 hours as well. Shelby and Rocky have been very good with her so far, but of course, being part wolf, she's more comfortable with them than humans. I am desperate to find some kind of wolfdog rescue or sanctuary that will take her in. She is 4 1/2 months old, so she is young enough that I would imagine a pack would accept her. I want her to be somewhere with people who understand and have experience, and can give her the space and freedom that she needs. She is a beautiful creature, but she is wild and she needs to be given that respect. I have no idea where to go for this. I left a message with one hybrid breeder here in Ohio. I'm willing to travel a few hours if it means she'll be getting a better home. I'm going to take some pictures of her today, and I'll post as soon as I have them. Please help!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If you email me at [email protected] or PM me, I will do my best to help hook you up with a reputable rescue.

ETA: I was worried about this being locked because it's not a PB GSD but now I see it's in general not Urgent, so never mind!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Aren't wolf hybrids illegal in OH? I read somewhere they were but don't know how reliable the source was. 

Here are some wolf hybrid rescue contacts:

http://www.wolfcountry.com/Where_Wol...ue/index.shtml

http://dancingbrookelodge.org/

http://www.wolf-to-wolfdog.org/rescue.htm

http://www.wharwolves.org/


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you! I wasn't sure where to post since she insn't a GSD. Pureresq, I will email you shortly with some pictures I just took.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

DO NOT give this dog to a hybrid breeder!! They will just use her for breeding. Any wolf/hybrid rescue will tell you that even though some of these creatures can be loving, they are not domesticated dogs and there is no good reason for anyone to be producing these hybrids and trying to pass them off as pets. I will PM you with rescues to contact.

PS: Some shelters will automatically euth a hybrid, even if it is sociable, friendly, etc. They simply don;t want the potential liability.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummmm...what does your sister say about this? Does she still own the dog?

I'm not advocating either way. Just the way you stated your original post it sounds like she doesn't know.


----------



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

We had a high % hybred for 10 yrs. No, they are not like dogs but they are very loving animals. They reason she is skittish around your room mates is that she doesn't know them as he pack. Ours was alwaysafraid of new people. She is young and will adjust. 
I agree do not give her to a hybred breeder. People get these animals expecting them to be like dogs and or vicious. They are neither. Good luck.


----------



## daydreamyr (Feb 23, 2009)

ShelbysMom,

In Battleground Indiana there is wolf park, I have attached their rescue page link

http://www.wolfpark.org/Links_rescue.html
Their original webpage site is:
Wolfpark.org

They may be of some help.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a wolf hybrid years ago, and yes, they are COMPLETELY diff. than dogs, they are very timid with humans, will certainly never be a watch dog and usually bond with just one person. But you know, that was the BEST animal I have ever had the joy to share time with. I say it that way because they are NOT like dogs in the way that they sort of go to the beat of their own drum but once you understand their behavior they can be the most wonderful companions of all. My wolf wouldn't listen to me for anything, totally untrainable but housebroken naturally, I realized after a time that it was because he was TOO smart to be trained and wanted nothing to do with it! I'm not sure wild animals should be trained as typical domestic animals anyway.

I learned to develop a different type of relationship with him, more one of mutual respect than the atypical dog/human relationship. Once you see them in the light of their breed then you will see an amazing side to them that is almost spiritual in nature as long as you can understand where they are coming from.

I had to give ours up after 6 years to a couple who lived way up in the mountains as we had to move to the city and I knew he would never be happy there. The couple understood how they are and it was a great home for him but I still miss him 18 years later all the time. we used to have these "midnight walks" where he would just slowly pad by my side in silence and it was as if there was a mental link going there, I know, it sounds weird, hard to explain, but was deff. there...

If you can't keep him maybe you can find someone in the country or mountains who can take him? I know they are pretty popular so you shouldn't have a problem just be sure that the people understand the nature of wolves before you adopt him out. 

Sorry, that may be no help at all, I just wanted to share my experience in hopes that it will help you find him a great home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree that you have to have your sister's blessing before you give away her creature. You can do the research and try to convince her, but if she is attached to this animal, then it is out of your hands. 

Owning wolves or wolf hybrids SHOULD be illegal. I do not know if it is or not here. You can get a permit for 40$ from the feds and own bears and raccoons and any number of things. 

Animal Planet's cutesy shows about people intereacting with wild animals and raising wolves, lions, bears, etc., contributes to this sort of thing. Nobody is demanding that they be responsible.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

My grandparents had a wolf hybrid many years ago. He died when I was young but I remember him vaguely. He was very different from any other dog I've ever known - a great dog if you knew him, but not a "normal" dog. I definitely wouldn't trust just anyone to have a dog like Festus.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have met a few wolf hybrids and they were great. One was 50/50 and was very friendly.

What does the owner think about this? She paid for the creature, she raised it, and is probably very bonded. These are not pets for everyone, and shouldn't even be sold as pets, BUT there are people who can handle it. I HIGHLY suggest getting your sister in touch with hybrid experienced people and a giving her knowledge, even if she's not prepared now to share her life with one of these, it doesn't mean she won't be in the future.

These hybrids can make wonderful companions, they aren't going to run around the dog park and lick all of the owners, but with the proper upbringing they can be manageable and a joy.

I would try all other routes before dumping her on a rescue. 

I agree with Selzer, I absolutely hate when I see hose things on Animal planet... Ugh I think they do more damage than good.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

They are beautiful but shouldn't be produced, or put in pet homes. I spoke to a warden in Ohio who had to pick up a loving hybrid who mauled and nearly killed a child. 

Rescue is a good idea provided it's a good reputable one.

One woman drove all of the way to colorado to get 2 wolf hybrids pulled out of a shelter into rescue. She is from Ohio.

Here's her rescue site. If you contact her she may be able to help you. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH374.html


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

They are beautiful but shouldn't be produced, or put in pet homes. I spoke to a warden in Ohio who had to pick up a loving hybrid who mauled and nearly killed a child. 

Rescue is a good idea provided it's a good reputable one.

One woman drove all of the way to colorado to get 2 wolf hybrids pulled out of a shelter into rescue. She is from Ohio.

Here's her rescue site. If you contact her she may be able to help you. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH374.html


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shelbysmombut I cannot in good conscience give this animal back to her. I believe she has a high percentage of wolf. She DOES NOT act like a dog in any way. She is EXTREMELY timid and skittish. I left a message with one hybrid breeder here in Ohio. I'm willing to travel a few hours if it means she'll be getting a better home. I'm going to take some pictures of her today, and I'll post as soon as I have them. Please help!!!


I would just like to say that even though you think its the right thing it is not your dog. Its not your decision to make. What if you asked some one you trusted to watch your dogs and when you came to get them you found out that they didn't think you were responsible enough and gave them to a shelter. And I cant believe you would even think to do such a thing. So maybe it doesn't act like a dog but Im sure your sister cares about her. I also can't believe that the other posters would just encourage you to give away something thats not yours. I can't believe it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with you. 

If you get all the information and someone lined up to take the animal, then maybe you can reason with your sister who sounds like she is having an issue with where she is going to live now. And maybe she will be greatful that you found somewhere good for the dog to go. And maybe not. 

It sounds like your sister may need help with the decision, but ultimately it is still her decision. Many of us might claim that we would live under the bridge before giving up our critters, but when the question is just that, what we will do and what we would do are not always one and the same.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies.

Nakohma - I agree with you to a point. My sister is young, inexperienced, and extremely irresponsible. I believe that it is irresponsible for the majority of people to even own wolf hybrids because most of them have no idea what they're getting themselves into, and couldn't possibly keep the animal safe and happy. But my sister is worse than most. How she even got the money to purchase this dog in the first place is beyond me. She doesn't have a job right now or a place to live. You are right - the dog is not mine, and I don't legally have a right to just take her away and put her somewhere. So, she went back to my sister on Saturday and it broke my heart. She is now crated in a closed garage with a Pit Bull and two cats. The garage door is cracked, and I believe that there are fans in there, but I don't know if or when they are being let out, fed, given water, exercised, etc. It makes me physically sick. My sister is staying in a hotel for the next week and is supposedly looking for an apartment. Grant it, an apartment is better than a hot garage, but it is still no life for a wolfdog. 

I am going to continue to try and convince her to give this animal a better home. I know that she loves the dog, but love isn't enough. These animals need a lot more special care than your average dog, and she simply does NOT have the means to do it. I just hope for this sweet animal's sake that she comes to her senses sooner rather than later.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Shelby, I am SO sorry to hear this







My heart goes out to all the animals in that garage! I loved my wolf hybrid very much, we had many acres and I learned very well about how he was and what he needed to be happy and he was a very happy "dog" but when our circumstances changed and my husband lost his job we had to move to the city for awhile and it took me a long time to find our wolf a home that was suitable for a hybrid but we did and believe me I wanted to keep him with all my heart but I knew he could never survive in the city, not just an apartment but not in a small fenced yard either (small meaning 1 acre or less for this breed). The thought of a hybrid in an apartment makes me shudder







Try to talk your sister into doing the selfless thing and finding him a proper environment. I'm not sure a pit is a great companion for a wolf as well, but I don't know too much about pitts, just about how my wolf was. Good luck, sounds like you will need it with her!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

StarryNite - I seriously had tears in my eyes when I gave her back. I've been thinking of those animals constantly. A police officer I talked to told me that I could call Animal Control and have them go over there to check it out, but if they confiscate the animals I'm afraid they would BOTH be put down, being that they are a Pit and a Wolf hybrid. The Pit is friendly to most people and generally a good dog, but there's another problem - she's FEMALE. The wolf is female too. They get along fine now but what happens when the wolf hits maturity??? The whole thing disgusts me.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe you can get her a cute little apartment dog (cute enough to win her over) and trade for the two dogs to find good places for? I don't know... it just sounds like the key here for keeping the dogs safe and her happy is to win her over somehow or convince her of how selfish she is being by keeping these dogs not only in the garage but possibly a tiny apartment. How is she planning on walking two dogs? Both larger breeds and also wolf hybrids do not like to be walked on a leash, they just need their roaming territory which is usually an acre or two fenced in.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pictures of "Juno." These were taken on Saturday.



















And with her new friend Rocky. I was so impressed with him. She is laying with his prized posession - his favorite ball. He was not posessive with her at all. Everytime she got a hold of it he would just prance around her until she lost interest so he could snatch it back up. He's such a sweet natured boy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a cutie.I love the fluffy ears.She looks so huggable but I'm sure that is not the case.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

So true Allie! We could not approach her. She would run away and cower. She did get very comfortable with me after about a half an hour or so, but only me. I would sit in the grass and she would come up to me and put her paws on my shoulders and give me hugs kisses like they were going out of style, then she would curl up in my lap for a couple of minutes and she would allow me to pet her, hug her, and kiss her. She was absolutely terrified of my boyfriend though, and most dogs just love him. He was cracking me up too because he was trying everything! He was even talking to her in a baby voice (which he usually makes fun of me for doing). I don't think she's been around many men at all.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

She is georgous. I dont have any advice, but sending wishful thinking that your sister will give her up to someone who can take care of her.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

She is so beautiful! It is true that they pick their people and usually only one! When we went to get ours the people we got him from were another example of people who shouldn't have one. They were nice enough but lived in a mobile home with a small fenced yard and got him on a whim at 8 weeks old and were ready to give him up at 14 weeks which is when we answered the ad as we had the appropriate environment for him (even though I didn't realize how much I had to learn about his nature at the time!). 

The poor thing apparently just hid under their deck all the time. The people told us that they have had many people come to look at him but he wouldn't come out even to meet them so they were shocked when he immediatly came out and jumped on my lap when we arrived. They said they were letting him pick his owner and were sure it was me. Wolf (yah, original name, I know) bonded strongly with me, just as he ran up to me at their home, but never bonded with my boyfriend who I lived with the entire 6 years we had him. When we had to rehome him I also took him to many families and settled on one only that had the proper environment and where he immediately liked them, and was only one out of about 6 or 7 I think it was where he liked the people right away and let them pet him and such.

I guess part of my point is if you do get the opportunity to adopt her out pay close attention to her instincts when you meet the people, they have very strong and accurate intincts in my experience!


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shelbysmomThank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> Nakohma - I agree with you to a point. My sister is young, inexperienced, and extremely irresponsible. I believe that it is irresponsible for the majority of people to even own wolf hybrids because most of them have no idea what they're getting themselves into, and couldn't possibly keep the animal safe and happy. But my sister is worse than most. How she even got the money to purchase this dog in the first place is beyond me. She doesn't have a job right now or a place to live. You are right - the dog is not mine, and I don't legally have a right to just take her away and put her somewhere. So, she went back to my sister on Saturday and it broke my heart. She is now crated in a closed garage with a Pit Bull and two cats. The garage door is cracked, and I believe that there are fans in there, but I don't know if or when they are being let out, fed, given water, exercised, etc. It makes me physically sick. My sister is staying in a hotel for the next week and is supposedly looking for an apartment. Grant it, an apartment is better than a hot garage, but it is still no life for a wolfdog.


I am very sorry. I didn't mean to sound mean or anything of the sort. I was just putting what I thought out there. I misunderstood, I thought this was happening without your sister knowing. And I am very sorry for Juno and your sister. I wish them both the best of luck.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Poor baby, She's beautiful. I LOVE her eyes! Hopefully things will work out in her favor... She deserves more than what she has at the moment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried offering to buy the pup from her? Maybe you can reason with her that a cage is not the place for any dog, but especially one that does not have inherent domesticated instincts.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a really good suggestion Michelle. I might try that. I just don't know what to do. Every day I wake up and think of those poor animals. My boyfriend and I are in the process of buying a house and we're supposed to close at the end of the month. I will have nearly an acre of land - fenced in, and I will have a dog run. I would be willing to care for her myself, even if it's temporary. But, that's not really an option for another 3 weeks. I want to help her so much...I really fell in love with the little darling in the day I spent with her. She deserves so much better...this is breaking my heart!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Some interesting info I found:

Animal Control and Legal Issues
Regulation of wolf hybrids varies greatly in different parts of the country. Federal Animal Welfare Act regulations define hybrids as domestic animals, and they are regulated as are other dogs. Several States require permits to keep hybrids, a few States prohibit their possession, and many States do not regulate them at all. 
Hybrids can pose perplexing problems for local animal control agencies. The question of jurisdiction is often unclear. Local animal control ordinances are often written exclusively for dogs. Most State wildlife agencies do not regard wolf hybrids as wildlife even though the animals may be legally defined as being wild or exotic. As a result, many hybrids may not be regulated by any local statute, making troublesome animals and owners a difficult problem for their communities. 

Yet another problem for animal control agencies is the difficulty in identifying an animal as a wolf hybrid. There is no test currently available that will differentiate a hybrid from a dog or a wolf. Animal control agencies often must rely solely on the word of the owner in determining whether or not an animal is a wolf hybrid. Recently developed techniques, such as genetic probing, hold some promise as possible methods of identification, but no work is currently being done with regard to wolf hybrids. 

Many animal shelters have had difficulties dealing with hybrids. Aside from housing and handling concerns, adoption to the public has proven to be risky. In 1988, a wolf hybrid was adopted from a humane society shelter in Florida. Several hours after it was taken home, it escaped from its new owner's fenced yard and killed a neighbor's 4-year-old boy. The shelter was sued and paid $425,000 in a settlement to the child's parents. Since this incident, shelters around the country have been reluctant to put these animals up for adoption. Instead, the animals are euthanized once the required holding period is over. 

Rabies vaccination for wolf hybrids is yet another difficult issue. Although it is likely that current rabies vaccines are as efficacious in the hybrid as they are in the dog, Federal regulations require that any vaccine be tested in a species before it can be approved for use in that species. Due to the expense, no such testing has ever been done on either wolves or hybrids. Regardless, many hybrids have been vaccinated with canine rabies vaccine. Such vaccinations are not officially recommended or recognized, and in some States may even be illegal. Consequently, hybrids that have bitten someone are often treated differently than a dog would be. In many cases the hybrid must be destroyed and the brain examined, regardless of whether or not it was vaccinated for rabies. 

In some States, veterinarians have had legal problems as a result of treating wolf hybrids in their practices. Recently, a veterinarian in New Jersey was sued and found liable for damages after a wolf hybrid he had treated later bit someone. To further complicate matters, veterinarians may find that their malpractice insurance does not offer coverage in a suit involving a wolf hybrid, if the hybrid has no permit or is owned illegally. The American Veterinary Medical Association recently issued a statement saying that their malpractice insurance carrier would not cover suits involving wolf hybrids if the animal's owner has no permit in a State that requires one, or if hybrids are prohibited in the State in which the incident occurred. 



Conclusion
The wolf hybrid is quickly growing in popularity in the United States. Those who own and breed wolf hybrids defend them as being a viable alternative to the dog for those who want a more exotic pet. Others regard them as potential "time bombs" ready to go off unexpectedly, injuring the owner or some unsuspecting person. The latter would like to see their breeding and sale prohibited. Many more are becoming concerned as the problems associated with these animals increase and more incidents occur. 
Discussions of wolf hybrids often become heated emotional exchanges between opposing parties, each with their own sets of data, statistics, and information. Despite opposition and attempts at regulation, the wolf hybrid population continues to increase as a result of continued demand for the animal by a certain segment of the public. Whatever opinion one has, the presence of wolf hybrids has forced more and more communities to become embroiled in the controversy that continues to surround these animals. 

Exerpt taken from this web site.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/newsletters/v5n4/5n4wille.htm


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a very sad situation.. and I see only two things possibly happening, when Juno goes into heat the first time the pit may decide she has to go, end of Juno unless the owners can stop it... Or the pit holds off until little Juno isn't little anymore, Juno is now a 100+lb mature wolf mix. If either of them starts a fight I think we know who would end it then, a pit would stand very little chance against a grown wolfdog. 

Ugh... I would keep on your sister, print up some pages of how difficult it is to keep them, what they NEED, pages on bitch aggression and how you have to mange it, what happens if WD's don't get the room and patience they need, how many WD's end up deciding the smaller housemates - I.E cats - are prey after a while... She may decide it is best to give her up, it will save Juno from lasting mental and maybe physical damage, and your sister many tears and headaches. 

I hate to say this, but it sounds like she has a thing for the "Big tough/cool dogs". MOST people I know with pits have them in the first place for the tough guy look, even the girls. My own cousin said she wants a pit bull because "they are so ******* aggressive." Right after mine had given her a thorough licking. 

I can only wish you, Juno,the pit, and the cats good luck...


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

First of all get Nichole Wilde's book Wolfdogs A-Z. The dog part is almost always the problem part. This Wolfdog ( hybrid IS an incorrect term) does not look to be high content, with some other Northern Breed in there. Early socialization from the beginning on is ALWAYS necessary even in Huskies and Malamutes. 

Powell


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Update?
How is the situation?
Has your sister decided on what she is going to do with the animals?


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still working on her...every day. She still hasn't made up her mind about the dog, but she still refuses to let me take her to a rescue. I continue to talk to her about it every day...hopefully I'll wear her down.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

it may not be part wolf. many people breed nordic breeds, malamute, husky and advertise the mixes as hybrids. the main thing to look for is that the head and feet will be dissproportionatly larger then a normal sized dog. sometimes almost 30% larger +


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are these dogs still living in a garage???


----------



## ajbain (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with Powell. Take a look at that book or at the very least have your sister read it. My boyfriend and I own an 85% wolf/german shephard mix (Arjun' Bain) that is 5 months old and I can tell you its no picnic. He is very skittish and shy and wants to do what he wants and thats about it. However, he is also incredibly sweet and loving when he wants to be and is not aggressive in any way. Before I got him we both did a ton of research and spent time around the breed to make sure its what we were ready for. My boyfriend works from home and I dont work though which is almost necessary for these animals. They need a lot of attention and a lot of exercise. They dig, chew on everything and if you arent dominant all the time they will do things specifically to get on your nerves. They understand so much its kind of insane. He is a beautiful creature but we couldnt do it if we didnt have this much time on our hands. It takes constant training. This doesnt mean your sister cant own one though. I dont know her situation but I do believe that with work and dedication they can make wonderful companions (not pets). We plan on building him a very large outdoor enclosure when he can live outside and be closer to nature as he grows. But if she does keep it make sure she is socialized around people all the time even if shes uncomfortable. If shes aggressive towards people and not just scared thats another problem that needs to be addressed with a professional. A couple thing that have helped us in our training with Arjun' is keeping him on a leash constantly and alpha rolling him. Keeping him tied to our belt as we walk around makes it so he imprints and cant hide under anything when hes afraid. He is now MUCH better around people and has bonded incredibly well with us. It has also helped with his housebreaking. Alpha rolling him (something suggested to us by a very reputable trainer/wolfdog breeder) helped us more than anything. When we first got him he got possessive with his toys and would growl and snap if we tried to take them away. Obviously this is unacceptable behavior so my boyfriend rolled him on his back and held him to the groun by the scruff on either side of his neck. He growled at him until Arjun stopped squirming and we never had another problem. I dont know how big your sisters dog is and this could be dangerous if she is very aggressive, but if shes small enough and you feel comfortable its very helpful. Anyways Ill end this essay now but I thought you may like to hear first hand what weve been dealing with. They are wonderful companions though, and we both feel so lucky to have him.


----------

